# Total Lunar Eclipse -- August 28, 2007



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2007)

Your guide to the total lunar eclipse


----------



## govols (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, a total eclipse of the heart. No, wait, that's something else.

I'm up at that time anywho, I'll enjoy.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 28, 2007)

I woke up at 3 am and checked it out. It was the first one I have seen, and it was pretty cool.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 28, 2007)

govols said:


> Wow, a total eclipse of the heart. No, wait, that's something else.
> 
> I'm up at that time anywho, I'll enjoy.



Turn around...oh, sorry.


----------

